# 300m Gmt Movement



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Still messing around - not the best movement shot methinks - need to improve the lighting. What do the experts think?










And the other half of the movement:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Great pictures George, your lighting is a lot better than mine.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here's one I took earlier just in normal daylight.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ok Roy,

Let's have a look at the front too.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

ESL said:


> Still messing around - not the best movement shot methinks - need to improve the lighting. What do the experts think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bloody great if you ask me!

I was discussing photography with Paulus yesterday. I'm prevented from getting really good close ups due to being in one position


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

They look excellent to me George









I always used to enjoy photography when I was younger and had vague dreams of becoming professional. However I lost interest in it for some reason - no idea why







so didn't really take it any further. Digital cameras have rekindled my interest. I think it's great to be able to take a shot, put a card into a reader hooked up to your pc and see the results straight away, and also to be able to tinker with the shot and improve it or add effects etc - maybe the computer aspect is part of why I'm interested in it again as well. To be honest I don't do much when I take my photos - point the camera at the subject and hope the green light stops flashing!! I do try and find different surfaces and textures for the backgrounds though - not always successfully. The shots of the dials I took (in another thread) required me to contort myself over my kitchen sink, so I could get the right angle to take advantage of the light I get through my kitchen window







. The lengths I go to for my art























I like this shot I took of my stainless Samurai - I hate that name but love the watch


----------

